# Stocking ideas for a planted 45 gallon



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Ok, so as I type my Husband is currently in the process of revamping the (now empty) 75 for our lone survivor (we originally had 2 but one passed shortly after we acquired them) Bronty the Bichir... which will leave our planted 45 open for new residents; Any ideas??? We already have Angelfish in one of our other tanks and a Community of assorted "left overs" in another .... Bettas out the Yin yang and 2 Oscars...


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

How about a cory cat tank?  Lots of different types of cories all over the place!


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Decided to bring it back to being and Angel tank....


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

A single species Angel tank? Or a few Angels with some community fish?


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

CrazedHoosier said:


> A single species Angel tank? Or a few Angels with some community fish?


 
For now just Angels, I may add a Bolivian Ram or 2 in the future but that would be it...

Want to keep things "simple"


----------

